# Jobe!!



## Joanie (Jan 23, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## swillologist (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks great Joan


----------



## Waldo (Jan 23, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD JOAN..MIGHT TRY A DIFFERENT COLOR Background for "John Johnson" Maybe a daRK TAn


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow Joan....... I'm blown away...... I love it.

However I have to admit, I bottled this one sometime last year............. Maybe September...... October......... don't remember but I posted it on one of the threads, I'll have to find it.

Am I the only one that uses this board as a scratch pad to keep track of when you did something................. Man..... I'm a horrible wine maker............... But I'll keep practicing....





EDIT: I don't know Waldo, with a clear bottle and a dark redish black wine, it will probably blend in nicely by contrast. 

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice label Joan and Jobe...You should both be proud.


I also Post my recipes, datesand such on this Forum...[my little notepad]...should my computer puke or loose my notebook like some people [Waldo] I can always come to this Fourm and find my notes...


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2008)

I was waiting for jobe to comment on this label before I posted anything. I think it is absolutely ASTOUNDING! If I saw one of these on a store shelf- I would want to try it! Bottled 2007 or 2008 - hopefully an easy change for Martha, but it is certainly one I would be proud to display on my best wine. It might even turn a so-so wine into a great one just being near the label!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 23, 2008)

You are spot on Appleman........ The labels that Joan and Ramona make, speaks for the wine inside the bottle. I can look at a label, and I can see what the wine will taste like based on the colors, the art work, the descriptions. I have made many labels and I have made a couple I like, but Joan and Ramona hit the nail on the head each time, first try! Very creative minds at work there and we are extremely fortunate to have the 2 of them right here with us.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 23, 2008)

Jobe, I will correct the date at work tomorrow. I don't have that font here according to Photoshop!





Waldo, here is what I blatantly stole to use. I tried to match colors and fonts with the original.






It was here before but it didn't post! Hopefully it will this time!

*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2008)

Am I missing something Joan or are you showing nothing that you stole?
(Dreaded little red X)


----------



## Joanie (Jan 23, 2008)

I give up!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 23, 2008)

I love that label!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 23, 2008)

I lied! I refuse to give up!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 23, 2008)

John Johnson...AKA Fancy Fruits! However you do them Joan they come out great!


----------



## moose (Jan 23, 2008)

That's one nice label!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow another great label. I just love seeing what you will come up with next.


Scuba


----------



## R.E.T. (Jan 29, 2008)

JOAN WOULD YOU BE FROM YAKIMA ??





R.E.T.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 29, 2008)

No, I'm in upstate NY. What made you ask?


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 30, 2008)

Joan, can you take labels that are posted, save them in a file and tweak them in Print Shop?


----------



## Joanie (Jan 30, 2008)

I can using Photoshop. You have something you need tweaked!


----------

